# Pyro Has Pyoderma..



## ImPeCcAbLePiT$ (Apr 11, 2010)

He just broke out like 2 days ago and we weren't sure what happened.. maybe it was the apple cider vinegar.. for the fleas that are hot right now..?

But after some research we're pretty positive its pyoderma..poor little guy.


----------

